# ifconfig -a doesn't see wlan0

## kayve

I was in a situation where I wanted my laptop running Gentoo to get a wireless connection (the only option at the time) and I realized that there is no wlan0 from the ifconfig -a (that is how it shows up in the exact same hardware when I use my screwdriver to put a hard disk in that runs Ubuntu).  I couldn't get an internet connection:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kayve-gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep *ireless*
> 
> kayve-gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

Kernel has no driver for the wireless.

run 

```
lspci | grep -i network
```

 and post the make and model of the wireless device

if not a pci device run 

```
emerge usbutils

lsusb -v
```

(emerge usbutils if not alrerady done)

OR

```
emerge usbview

usbview
```

find the  *Quote:*   

> Vendor Id: xxxx
> 
> Product Id: yyyy

 

look up xxxx and yyyy at http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids and post mthe vendor and product name.

----------

